# الأمن في الرضا والغضب



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى "الأمن في الرضا والغضب" في السياق التالي؟
ورد في نطاق بيان شروط ولاية القاضي : "والذي يعتبر في جواز ولاية القاضي ونفاذ حكمه خمسة شروط : أولها أن يكون كاملا في نفسه والثاني الذكورة والثال الحرية والرابع العدالة وهي صدق اللهجة وظهور الأمانة والعفة عن المحارم والبعد عن الريب والأمن في الرضا والغضب"
(من كتاب أدب القاضي للماوردي)
هل تعني الهدوء؟
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Sun-Shine

لا أعتقد أنها تعني الهدوء
ربما (الأمن في الرضا والغضب ) تعني أنك تأمنيه وتثقي 
في حكمه حتى لو كان في حالة غضب فهو سيحكم بالعدل
سواء أكان راضيا أو غضبان


----------

